

New record: electric race car 0-100 km/h in 1.785 seconds - jgalt212
http://www.electricautosport.com/2014/11/faster-formula-1-electric-race-car-0-100-kmh-1785-seconds/

======
TheRubyist
How low we can get eventually ?

~~~
zimpenfish
"Slightly lower"

[http://www.electricautosport.com/2015/07/new-world-
record-0-...](http://www.electricautosport.com/2015/07/new-world-
record-0-100-kmh-in-1-779-seconds/)

------
jgalt212
take that, Elon

